# Overclocking A Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200



## SquiggleD (Apr 7, 2010)

I Was Just Wondering If I Could overclock my Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200.

Here are my computer specs

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 4/8/2010, 10:25:00
Machine name: ALEX
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.091208-2036)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model: P35-S3L
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 553MB used, 3451MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)



---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x9589)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9589&SUBSYS_21801458&REV_00
Display Memory: 512.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (75Hz)
Monitor: LG FLATRON 787LE
Monitor Max Res: 1280,1024
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.7039 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 12/12/2009 06:25:22, 300544 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 12/12/2009 07:02:42, 4525056 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D6C9-11CF-976C-8A01A1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x9589
SubSys ID: 0x21801458
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1458E601&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5404 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 4/23/2007 20:12:28, 4402176 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: ATI HD Audio rear output
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_00AA0100&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: AtiHdAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.00.40001.0008 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 12/29/2006 02:44:44, 84992 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: ATI
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run


---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5404 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 4/23/2007 20:12:28, 4402176 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

Description: Realtek HD Digital input
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5404 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 4/23/2007 20:12:28, 4402176 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04D9, 0x1603
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x04D9, 0x1603
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK


-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2936
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/14/2008 04:45:38, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 22:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x04D9, 0x1603
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/14/2008 04:39:48, 14592 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 04:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 10:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 04:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC03E
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 04:39:48, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 12:48:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 10:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 04:39:48, 23040 bytes


----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 10.3 GB
Total Space: 25.1 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST380013AS

Drive: D:
Free Space: 11.0 GB
Total Space: 21.2 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST380013AS

Drive: E:
Free Space: 22.0 GB
Total Space: 30.0 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST380013AS

Drive: F:
Model: DVD DUAL GO-W1616B
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:40:46, 62976 bytes

Drive: G:
Model: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-107D
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:40:46, 62976 bytes



--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35/P31 Express Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 29C1
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:36:44, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35/P31 Express Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 29C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2948
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2948&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&E4
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:36:44, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 2946
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2946&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&E3
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:36:44, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2940&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&E0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:36:44, 68224 bytes

Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_A0021458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&D8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/14/2008 02:36:05, 144384 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&D7
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:36, 30208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 10:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:38, 59520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 10:11:54, 7168 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:36, 30208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 10:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:38, 59520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 10:11:54, 7168 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&D2
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 10:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&D1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 10:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&D0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 10:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 10:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 10:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:36, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 10:12:08, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:45:38, 59520 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2926&SUBSYS_B0021458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&FD
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:40:30, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:40:30, 96512 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2921
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2921&SUBSYS_B0021458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&FA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:40:30, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:40:30, 96512 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 LPC Interface Controller - 2918
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2918&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:36:42, 37248 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_92\3&13C0B0C5&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:36:44, 68224 bytes

Name: JMB36X Standard Dual Channel PCIE IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2368&SUBSYS_B0001458&REV_00\4&24C54F4F&0&00E3
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:40:30, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:40:30, 96512 bytes

Name: Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_E0001458&REV_01\4&345CAFAF&0&00E4
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtenicxp.sys, 5.666.0301.2007 (English), 3/1/2007 18:05:38, 90496 bytes

Name: PCI Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1057&DEV_3052&SUBSYS_30201057&REV_04\4&1ADD88A5&0&00F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA08&SUBSYS_AA081458&REV_00\4&1A9C9F1A&0&0108
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/14/2008 02:36:05, 144384 bytes

Name: ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9589&SUBSYS_21801458&REV_00\4&1A9C9F1A&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.7039 (English), 12/12/2009 07:02:42, 4525056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0019 (English), 12/12/2009 05:49:38, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.7039 (English), 12/12/2009 06:25:22, 300544 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0458 (English), 12/12/2009 05:52:20, 638976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 12/12/2009 06:09:04, 26112 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0723 (English), 12/12/2009 06:23:34, 3521408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0244 (English), 12/12/2009 06:07:42, 2154752 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 12/1/2009 08:43:52, 197982 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva5x.dat, 12/12/2009 06:07:18, 3 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativva6x.dat, 12/12/2009 06:07:18, 887724 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 6.14.0010.0023 (English), 12/12/2009 05:50:40, 64512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atimpc32.dll, 6.14.0010.0023 (English), 12/12/2009 05:50:40, 64512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1053 (English), 12/12/2009 05:59:08, 176128 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.cap, 12/12/2009 06:07:20, 375648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 12/12/2009 06:05:44, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 12/12/2009 05:58:40, 17408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/10/2001 01:01:04, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4231 (English), 12/12/2009 06:07:16, 602112 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4178 (English), 12/12/2009 06:08:38, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2561 (English), 12/12/2009 06:09:36, 208896 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0006.0006 (English), 12/12/2009 06:09:18, 155648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 12/12/2009 06:08:54, 43520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0118 (English), 12/12/2009 06:01:20, 565248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.3632.27792 (English), 12/12/2009 06:26:24, 446464 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.0519 (English), 12/12/2009 06:43:12, 3620864 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.0519 (English), 12/12/2009 06:45:06, 45056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.0519 (English), 12/12/2009 06:44:50, 45056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atibtmon.exe, 2.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/12/2009 08:35:28, 118784 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiok3x2.dll, 6.14.0010.9252 (English), 12/12/2009 05:57:40, 393216 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.9252 (English), 12/12/2009 06:25:08, 13434880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4006 (English), 12/12/2009 06:41:34, 311296 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\atiogl.xml, 11/20/2009 14:52:12, 19462 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIODCLI.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 2/4/2009 07:52:02, 45056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIODE.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 2/19/2009 04:55:20, 294912 bytes



------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:51 279552 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:51 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:51 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:51 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:51 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:51 824320 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:12:17 29696 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:12:17 17920 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:09:20 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:09:19 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:12:18 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 158720 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:12:41 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:12:02 35328 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 1293824 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 82432 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 4/8/2010 08:25:15 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 4/8/2010 08:25:10 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 4/8/2010 08:25:11 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 4/8/2010 08:25:11 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 4/8/2010 08:25:12 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 4/8/2010 08:25:12 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 4/8/2010 08:25:12 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 4/8/2010 08:25:13 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 4/8/2010 08:25:13 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 4/8/2010 08:25:13 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 4/8/2010 08:25:15 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 4/8/2010 08:25:15 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 4/8/2010 08:25:16 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 4/8/2010 08:25:16 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 4/8/2010 08:25:16 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 4/8/2010 08:25:14 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 4/8/2010 08:25:15 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 4/8/2010 08:25:14 223232 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 22:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:56 1028096 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:12:10 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:49 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:51 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:52 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:56 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:12:42 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:59 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:53 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 20:47:18 211456 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:12:03 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:12:03 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:12:03 386048 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:12:03 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 03:21:32 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5908 English Final Retail 11/28/2009 03:11:44 1291776 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 18:00:21 247326 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:12:42 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:12:42 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:55 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:55 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:55 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:55 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:11:55 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:12:42 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 19:01:48 204800 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:16:36 141056 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:12:42 129536 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/11/2002 23:14:32 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 03:27:28 48512 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:39:50 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:39:51 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:39:52 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:39:53 4352 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/11/2002 23:14:32 5504 bytes
bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 03:26:38 16896 bytes
bdasup.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 03:26:38 11392 bytes
msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 03:26:38 52224 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 03:26:40 354816 bytes
psisrndr.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 03:26:40 30208 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 03:26:38 14848 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:12:42 118272 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 03:26:38 10112 bytes
mpe.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 03:26:38 15104 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 03:26:40 14976 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:12:01 1428992 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 03:26:40 10880 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 03:26:38 83968 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 03:26:38 16384 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:12:42 30208 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5908 English Final Retail 11/28/2009 03:11:44 17920 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/19/2004 15:19:30 285696 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 03:26:38 39424 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 03:26:40 226304 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 03:26:40 18688 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 10:12:10 50688 bytes
msdv.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 03:26:38 52096 bytes



------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Vorbis Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,OggDS.dll,0.09.0009.0005
ffdshow Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.2993
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
CoreVorbis Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,CoreVorbis.ax,1.01.0000.0079
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.2993
RealPlayer Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0447
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0x3fffffff,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.2993
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MPC - Mpeg Source (Gabest),0x00200000,0,0,MpegSplitter.ax,1.02.1160.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MONOGRAM AMR Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
ATI MPEG File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,atimpenc.dll,10.10.0000.40914
ATI MPEG Video Decoder,0x005fffff,1,2,atimpenc.dll,10.10.0000.40914
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PDVD9),0x00800001,2,3,CLVSD.ax,8.04.0000.0330
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
MP4 Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
FLV Splitter,0x00800001,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
WavPack Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSDecoder.ax,1.01.0000.0484
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MONOGRAM AMR Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
MONOGRAM Musepack Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmmpcdec.ax,0.09.0002.0000
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Avi Source,0x00600001,0,0,AviSF.dll,1.00.0000.0001
MP4 Splitter,0x00600001,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,10.10.0000.40914
Xvid MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,xvid.ax,
File Source (Monkey Audio),0x00400000,0,1,MonkeySource.ax,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
madFlac Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,madFlac.ax,1.08.0000.0000
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
ATI MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,10.10.0000.40914
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.dll,
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,6.03.0000.0085
ATI MPEG Multiplexer,0x00200000,2,1,atimpenc.dll,10.10.0000.40914
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
FLV4 Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Vorbis Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,OggDS.dll,0.09.0009.0005
Ogg Multiplexer,0x00400000,1,1,OggDS.dll,0.09.0009.0005
ATI Video Scaler Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,10.10.0000.40914
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,vsfilter.dll,2.39.0005.0001
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,vsfilter.dll,2.39.0005.0001
MONOGRAM AMR Encoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
MONOGRAM AMR Mux,0x00600000,1,1,mmamr.ax,1.00.0001.0000
DC-Bass Source,0x00400000,0,1,DCBassSource.ax,1.02.0000.0000
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
RealPlayer Transcode Filter,0x00600000,0,0,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0447
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.2993
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
VP7 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp7dec.ax,7.00.0010.0000
MONOGRAM Musepack Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,mmmpcdmx.ax,0.04.0000.0000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
madFlac Source,0x00600000,0,1,madFlac.ax,1.08.0000.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
FLV Source,0x00600001,0,0,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0447
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
MPEG4 Video Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WavPack Audio Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSSplitter.ax,1.01.0000.0323
ffdshow subtitles filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.2993
MPC - Mpeg Splitter (Gabest),0x00400001,1,1,MpegSplitter.ax,1.02.1160.0000
ATI Video Rotation Filter,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,10.10.0000.40914
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG4 Video Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0005
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Ogg Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,OggDS.dll,0.09.0009.0005
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AC3File,0x00600000,0,1,ac3file.ax,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
Sony ExpressFX Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1303
Sony ExpressFX Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1303
Sony ExpressFX Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0561
Sony ExpressFX Equalization,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1303
Sony ExpressFX Flange/Wah-Wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0561
Sony ExpressFX Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.00.0000.1303
Sony ExpressFX Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0561
Sony ExpressFX Stutter,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.00.0000.0561
Sony ExpressFX Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0200
Sony ExpressFX Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0200
Sony ExpressFX Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0200
Sony ExpressFX Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.00.0000.0200
Sony ExpressFX Audio Restoration,0x00200000,1,1,xpvinyl.dll,1.00.0000.1374
Sony Multi-Band Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
Sony Track Compressor,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1326
Sony Dither,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1326
Sony Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Sony Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
Sony Gapper/Snipper,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
Sony Simple Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
Sony Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
Sony Multi-Tap Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
Sony Track Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1326
Sony Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
Sony Track EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.00.0000.1326
Sony Smooth/Enhance,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Sony Resonant Filter,0x00200000,1,1,sfresfilter.dll,1.00.0000.1325
Sony Parametric EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
Sony Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
Sony Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
Sony Paragraphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
Sony Vibrato,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
Sony Pan,0x00200000,1,1,sffrgpnv.dll,1.00.0000.1325
Sony Pitch Shift,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.00.0000.0624
Sony Volume,0x00200000,1,1,sffrgpnv.dll,1.00.0000.1325
Sony Flange/Wah-wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638
Sony Graphic Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.00.0000.0619
Sony Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.00.0000.0638


WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512


Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.2993
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
DivX 6.8.5 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
ffdshow Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Huffyuv v2.1.1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Xfire Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Xvid MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Helix YV12 YUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512



Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
ATI MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,atimpenc.dll,10.10.0000.40914
Vorbis Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,OggDS.dll,0.09.0009.0005
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
AC-3 ACM Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Realtek HD Digital input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512



Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Realtek HD Digital input,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
ATI HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512



BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900



BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.2600.5512



WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,



BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512



Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
ATI HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
DirectSound: ATI HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5908



WDM Streaming System Devices:
ATI HD Audio rear output,0x00200000,3,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Digital input,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,4,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,4,2,,5.03.2600.5512


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

That is not your computer specs. Is it prebuilt or custom. If prebuilt you may not be able to OC. If its custom i need a list of the parts you used.


----------

